# Any Retro Gamers here?



## FluffyShutterbug (May 31, 2017)

I cannot get enough of the PSX & PS2, my two favorite gaming consoles ever. Plus, being a broke loser, I really can't enjoy my Xbox 360 "S" (which is out of date, too...) to the fullest without my Live account active. So, since I can't get enough of classic video games, such as Driver: You Are The Wheelman, I guess that makes me a "retro gamer". Anybody else here a retro gamer?


----------



## GigaBit (May 31, 2017)

Heck yeah! 
Love me some Mega Man. 
I set up a computer to my tv just for emulating old games. Including Mega man.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2017)

Retro? As in, older, pre-2000 games?

Or are we talking older SYSTEMS? 

.............

I miss my Playstation, Xbox, Super Nintendo and Nintendo 64..


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Retro? As in, older, pre-2000 games?
> 
> Or are we talking older SYSTEMS?
> 
> ...


Games AND systems made before 2000. :3
But, tbh, I sorta consider anything made before the seventh gen (X360, PS3, Wii...) to be "retro".


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Games AND systems made before 2000. :3
> But, tbh, I sorta consider anything made before the seventh gen (X360, PS3, Wii...) to be "retro".


Ah.

Well then.

KKND series
C&C Red Alert
Dungeon Keeper 2
Lords of the Realm II
Empire Earth
Age of Empire & AoE II
Starcraft
Diablo/Diablo II

Consoles:
Playstation
NES
SNES
Nintedo 64

Hurr durr.


----------



## Clary (May 31, 2017)

Nice, I got Dungeon Keeper 2 laying around here, too. Really nice game. Age of Empire & AoE II are also amazing, but i prefer to play these games via lan with or against other human players, not against ai, but these moments got really rare in the past few years.

I can add some others:
-Older Resident Evil games on gamecube (everything before RE5). I've bought a second hand GC only for these!
-Duke Nukem 64. I know, there is a version on PC called Duke Nukem 3D, but I prefer the N64 version.
-Descent2, really awesome!


----------



## Trashsona (May 31, 2017)

[QUOTE="Yakamaru, post: 5710659, member: 14227"
C&C Red Alert
Starcraft
[/QUOTE]
Used to play these all the time when I was little. Granted I used the "there is no cow level" code a lot because I was like 10 and sucked at the game (still do). 
Also, Boris was the best character in C&C Red alert. BRING ON THE MIGS.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 31, 2017)

the Genesis is a great console


----------



## Liam The Red (May 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Age of Empire & AoE II
> Starcraft
> Diablo/Diablo II



My kinda games. Still fire these up now and then for a little fun.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> My kinda games. Still fire these up now and then for a little fun.


Older games are the best, no contest. Outdated graphics, yeah. But hella fun.

Diablo II especially. So much variety and randomness..

I remember playing Diablo, and met the butcher for the first time. I nearly shat myself, and ran off screaming and crying. Character died though. Dad just laughed his ass off.


----------



## Amiir (Jun 1, 2017)

Why yes if the PS1 and 2 fall under your definition of retro, though truth be told I only very rarely play with the latter. Don't even get me started with the PS1: haven't touched one of those things in at least 15 years I'm betting


----------



## real time strategist (Jun 1, 2017)

I mostly prefer retro pc games over many new games, I mainly play games from 90's-06. So sure I guess


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 11, 2017)

I basically *live *for retro gaming. Anything from the NES (which has a few games I like) to the PlayStation (which is the king of RPGs) really - although I'm not really a retro-for-the-sake-of-retro kind of person, so in situations like Super Mario Bros. 3 being out for the NES and SNES, I'm gonna play the SNES version 'cause it's just better.

Favourite retro console in the Sega CD cause it has 4 of my favourite games (Lunar 1&2, Popful Mail and Snatcher). I love those old anime-style games (mostly JRPGs) that really pioneered the idea of in-game voices and pre-made cutscenes before they were easy to do and entirely commonplace.

Even when it comes to modern games, I tend to like a heavy retro vibe - which is why I'm currently playing Read Only Memories :3 I love seeing designers/programmers work with older limitations and really push them, cause game budgets are so much bigger these days, but because the majority of games are bigger too, it feels like nothing is really being pushed the way it used to be, because nobody has enough time/resources to really squeeze out as much as they can. Plus, maybe it's just me, but games seem buggier than they were back in the "good old days" -_-

Also, DLC sucks and retro consoles didn't have any. Just sayin'


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 11, 2017)

Sigh... only retro game I play these days is the Re-Volt on the apples IOS
its rare but I will play crazy taxi on steam
I have no older consoles anymore.

I would love to get a ps2 or ps3 ps2 compatible and get all the ratchet and clank series and soul calibur 3, some of my all time favorite games.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 11, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> the Genesis is a great console


Always liked it more than SNES, really - the library of games on it was all over the place in best way possible. Like, what we had on SNES, platformers, some turn-based JRPGs? On Mega Drive, a freaking time-traveling dolphin simulator (ECCO), beat'em up set inside a comic (Comix Zone), some ultra-gory grindfest stuff (Splatterhouse 2/3, Technocop), and a game where you play as edgy 90s poltergeist trying to scare the crap out of people (Haunting), just to name a few. Even the games with similar SNES counterparts had something unique and outstanding in them - Contra Hard Corps is much more experimental and content-packed compared to traditional Contra 3, with all the level branches, extra characters and crapton of bosses; Phantasy Star was much darker and grounded take on Final Fantasy formula; and Streets of Rage had some real 90s techno charm to it that Final Fight lacked (which is why SoR is worshipped to its day and reworked into various fan remakes, while Final Fight is kinda forgotten even by Capcom).


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 11, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Sigh... only retro game I play these days is the Re-Volt on the apples IOS
> its rare but I will play crazy taxi on steam
> I have no older consoles anymore.
> 
> I would love to get a ps2 or ps3 ps2 compatible and get all the ratchet and clank series and soul calibur 3, some of my all time favorite games.


I don't have a PS3/4 so I'm not certain, but can't you just download them on the PlayStation Network? I know one of my friends has a bunch of PS1 games he downloaded, does it not extend to PS2 as well?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm not sure I haven't touched a playstation anything maybe six years?


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2017)

My favorite video game of all time is Tempest, the arcade game. (Atari) But to play it, you really need to have that heavy, weighted spinning knob, or you don't really get the feel of it. Love the almost psychedelic vector graphics. Always looked good stoned.

Console wise, my faves are TMNTs on NES and Pocky & Rocky on the Super Nintendo.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> I basically *live *for retro gaming. Anything from the NES (which has a few games I like) to the PlayStation (which is the king of RPGs) really - although I'm not really a retro-for-the-sake-of-retro kind of person, so in situations like Super Mario Bros. 3 being out for the NES and SNES, I'm gonna play the SNES version 'cause it's just better.
> 
> Favourite retro console in the Sega CD cause it has 4 of my favourite games (Lunar 1&2, Popful Mail and Snatcher). I love those old anime-style games (mostly JRPGs) that really pioneered the idea of in-game voices and pre-made cutscenes before they were easy to do and entirely commonplace.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow! I don't think I've ever met someone who was into the Sega CD before. That's awesome!!! 
And, yeah. DLC's are such a racket. It's disgusting...


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Jun 12, 2017)

I have an Atari and a Nintendo. And a buncha games for them.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> I have an Atari and a Nintendo. And a buncha games for them.


No waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! That's awesome! Are they the Atari 2600 and NES?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Jun 12, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> No waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! That's awesome! Are they the Atari 2600 and NES?


I havent checked. I am on the other side of the country for a vacation so i cant. XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> I havent checked. I am on the other side of the country for a vacation so i cant. XD


Hehe... Right. XD


----------



## Andromedahl (Jun 13, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Always liked it more than SNES, really - the library of games on it was all over the place in best way possible. Like, what we had on SNES, platformers, some turn-based JRPGs? On Mega Drive, a freaking time-traveling dolphin simulator (ECCO), beat'em up set inside a comic (Comix Zone), some ultra-gory grindfest stuff (Splatterhouse 2/3, Technocop), and a game where you play as edgy 90s poltergeist trying to scare the crap out of people (Haunting), just to name a few. Even the games with similar SNES counterparts had something unique and outstanding in them - Contra Hard Corps is much more experimental and content-packed compared to traditional Contra 3, with all the level branches, extra characters and crapton of bosses; Phantasy Star was much darker and grounded take on Final Fantasy formula; and Streets of Rage had some real 90s techno charm to it that Final Fight lacked (which is why SoR is worshipped to its day and reworked into various fan remakes, while Final Fight is kinda forgotten even by Capcom).


TBH a lotta my affinity for the Genesis isn't just the good library, its more cause it was my first introduction to videogames; Dad worked for Sega in the 90's so he felt it was appropriate to start his kid with it :^>
But yeah, the Genesis had the "cool kid" aura to it for a reason, and it's pretty much just cause of the killer library.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 21, 2017)

Depends how far back you mean with retro. All the Nintendo consoles are in my family (somewhere), so pick one of the older consoles and I'll just praise them (especially Snes era games, golden age of gaming for me)


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 21, 2017)

I only have PC games, no console (beside 3DS)  and no TV.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 21, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> Depends how far back you mean with retro. All the Nintendo consoles are in my family (somewhere), so pick one of the older consoles and I'll just praise them (especially Snes era games, golden age of gaming for me)


Generally, the first five generations of gaming are "retro" for me. That'd be.... Once the Magnavox Odyssey was released but before the Sega Dreamcast was released.


MrPhox said:


> I only have PC games, no console (beside 3DS)  and no TV.


That's still cool. Play any older games on your PC?


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 21, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> I only have PC games, no console (beside 3DS)  and no TV.


That works too, you can download the oldies


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 21, 2017)

Warcraft 2, Settlers 3, SFCOP (Star Fleet Command Orion Pirates) Baldur's gate that are pre 2000. In early 2000 I have Sid Meier's Railroads!, traffic giant (I need to get back Starcraf) ^^


I have not many games and I don't play much. I have emulator to the DS NES and GBA


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 21, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> Warcraft 2, Settlers 3, SFCOP (Star Fleet Command Orion Pirates) Baldur's gate that are pre 2000. In early 2000 I have Sid Meier's Railroads!, traffic giant (I need to get back Starcraf) ^^
> 
> 
> I have not many games and I don't play much. I have emulator to the DS NES and GBA


That totally counts. :3


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 21, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> That works too, you can download the oldies




Yup with torrent ^^

I was never a big gamer  Beside games where and are not cheap, so I don't buy and might get stuck with a game that I don't like.

I remember Rise of legend (I think) the mini movie they show before you play is Wow! but when you play the game is What?! Its like going back to a old game, not great graphic.


----------



## BasilClover (Jun 21, 2017)

Just listed a few SNES carts on ebay, shoulda should 'em before the price drop haha. I'm going to sell my 64 soon, I think it will peak.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 21, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> Just listed a few SNES carts on ebay, shoulda should 'em before the price drop haha. I'm going to sell my 64 soon, I think it will peak.


Just saw a 64 being sold for more than a Gamecube in a CeX store and it made me feel really old. I think they're antiques now...


----------



## BasilClover (Jun 21, 2017)

nah, It's just that whoever got them when they were kids are now out of college and have money to spend on nostalgia.


----------



## Scorpen (Jun 26, 2017)

Retro consoles are pretty much all I play. I have an NES, SNES, N64,  and aPS1 and a bunch of games. Most of which I haven't completed.  I also have an old PowerBook and quite a few old Mac games for it.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm a lapsed retro gamer because my first three systems were an Atari 800, NES, and Sega Genesis. I deeply appreciate raster art, and music composed with contraints imposed a la chiptunes; I try to follow the demoscene, and adore games like Fez and Hyper Light Drifter and Freedom Planet for existing in a continuous cultural space with that retro game world that I grew up in. I keep saying I want to find more time to game, though haven't been great at escaping into them lately.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 24, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> PSX & PS2


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 24, 2017)

Not really much of a video game player, but I have played some. I've never used a console, but I have played console games by using emulators on the computer. SNES seemed to be my go to console emulator. My favorite retro games included Metroid, Super Metroid, Earthworm Jim, and with Final Fantasy III topping the list.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm a huge retro gaming fan. I'm constantly adding to my nostalgia collection of nes, snes, genesis, n64, psx, and ps2 games from my childhood.



Yakamaru said:


> Older games are the best, no contest. Outdated graphics, yeah. But hella fun.
> 
> *Diablo II especially*. So much variety and randomness..
> 
> I remember playing Diablo, and met the butcher for the first time. I nearly shat myself, and ran off screaming and crying. Character died though. Dad just laughed his ass off.



This so much. Diablo 2 is one of those games I can never stop playing. Every year or so I end up having intense urge to replay it and collect all the awesome pants it has to offer. Love that game so much.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 25, 2017)

It's funny, I don't think I actually want to believe anything after the 16-bit era is retro. I guess I'm getting old.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 25, 2017)

Dino_Nerd said:


> If you're still into retro games, let me know, my company is working on some projects for a free way to play multiplayer retro stuff over the internet without too much of the irritating lag that usually comes with it.
> 
> If you just like single player stuff, I also have a few suggestions that you might really like.


Sure! I still play retro games. I'm actually working on beating some various PSX racing games I have.


ChromaticRabbit said:


> It's funny, I don't think I actually want to believe anything after the 16-bit era is retro. I guess I'm getting old.


Heh, the AVGN also thinks the same. Although, as for me, I actually think that the 32/64-Bit era (PlayStation/Sega Saturn/Nintendo 64) was the last "retro" era. The 32-Bit graphics of a PSX games look NOTHING like what we have today.


----------



## Thrix (Nov 26, 2017)

Total dinosaur when it comes to games; I'll scoff a lot at modern ones (exceptions exist) and praise many of the classics. I collect retro games and consoles as a hobby and still have all the machines and games from way back when I was a child (except the nes and its games because they were given away when I was a kid). Since I've always been a Nintendo kid, my collection is primarily oriented around that. I have an Nes (only with 2 games though), a european Snes, an american Snes (games for both), N64, Gamecube etc. Also love Game Boy so I have a brick game boy, game boy light, game boy color (2 of 'em), game boy advance and game boy advance SP. I'm especially happy with owning Conker's bad fur day (complete in box) as well as Super Mario RPG and Final Fantasy 3/6 (also CiB) because those were never released here in europe so that's why I also hunted down the american Snes (also the european/japanese model looks very different to the american one so that's cool). Getting a game boy light was a childhood dream come true since I once saw it mentioned in a Swedish gaming magazine back in the day and learned it was only ever released in Japan (it's basically almost a game boy pocket with an actual backlight). I also came across Pokémon Vietnamese Crystal on an actual cart complete with bootlegged box and manual which made me jump up and down with excitement.

We also have some PS1s lying around with a bunch of games and used to have an Amiga (Turrican 2 is amazing) but that computer is long gone...though the games still remain in the attic.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 26, 2017)

all hail emulators!

Castlevania IV on the Snes was fantastic.
also Demons Crest and Metroid <3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 26, 2017)

I HATE optical media. A ROM cartridge could survive a nuclear blast while I've had issues with CD's that haven't been used in a long time.


----------



## Thrix (Nov 26, 2017)

Dino_Nerd said:


> Are you a hardware purist, or have you considered working with emulation software such as retroarch?


Great picture! Pretty much me in a nutshell haha

Definitely a hardware purist! To me, the experience starts the moment you hold the game box in your hands. Having a manual is a must as it is also part of the experience for me. I also feel like the games just don't feel quite right or very satisfying to play via emulators on PC or game consoles; I do resort to these sometimes but I'll always prefer playing them on the original hardware. Collecting old stuff like that is definitely a hobby of mine; there's childhood nostalgia involved hahaha.

That being said; I've gotten myself an Nes mini and an Snes mini and I've jailbreaked 'em to add a lot more games on them. So these are kind of my go to way to play the old games right now since they get very close to the original experience.


----------



## Thrix (Nov 26, 2017)

Dino_Nerd said:


> it was made by squeedgeemonster, she's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I've read about this; haven't had a chance to play them though. It would be really cool to buy a brand new game for an old console so maybe one day I will.




			
				Dino_Nerd said:
			
		

> I think these systems are emulating hardware, and I don't know if you can play cartridges on them. You might be very pleased with setting up your own personal emulation console with a raspberry pi, or a desktop computer for more demanding systems such as PS2 and Gamecube/wii


It's definitely emulation! Some of the games don't even run well on the standard emu so I had to install retroarch to take care of those problematic games. What I meant, though, is that you have a miniature version of the actual console as well as a legit controller that was reprinted just for them. You can't play cartridges on them sadly.

I could do that but we'll see...kinda still own most of 'em. My computer can run most GC games pretty well but I haven't dabbled in PS2 emulation. Wasn't really my console of choice anyway I guess (though I did have some fun on it)


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 26, 2017)

N64 has to be my all time favorite from the past...
I remember getting a Sega Dreamcast though,a 64k modem was the shit for a game console back then...lol


----------



## Butt_Ghost (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm in a bit of an awkward position when it comes to retro. On one hand, I _love_ DOS/win95 era games and arcade titles since I grew up with a lot of those. I still play stuff like C&C, Ultima Underworld, Doom, Descent, a lot of early 3D shooters like Quake and Half-life. I still participate in the modding communities for Doom and Quake. I've always liked arcade games, fighters and light gun games in particular, and feel pretty lucky to have always coincidentally lived near a few businesses that keep old cabinets running.
On the other hand, my only Nintendo home console _ever _was the NES and I've never owned anything from Sega. Nintendo and Sega have gained more relevance in "retro" than older PC gaming and, aside from playing a lot of the first three Mario games and Contra, I've missed out on most of that.


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Nov 27, 2017)

Big retro gamer here, still own 80 ps1 and around 70 ps2 games

But I also really love alot of the newer pixel art games that have come out.

Such as hyper light drifter
Dead cells and the upcoming deaths gambit


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 28, 2017)

I've played tons of different games over the years, on different systems. Started with the SNES, then the N64, PS, PS2, PC, and Gamecube. I've gone from Oregon Trail 2, Donkey Kong Country, and Tony Hawk's Pro-skater 2 all the way to Rollercoaster Tycoon, Age of Mythology, The Sims, almost too many to just list here. Never played on a Genesis, but I've played a Dreamcast once (for the game Rez).

It's crazy to think how many varied and interesting games I've played over the years. Compare that to now, where I hardly play games at all if only for brief bursts of fleeting interest.

I'm not sure why so many retro games have been left to collect dust, there's an entire market for people who want to experience them again but no one seems to be providing them (at least reliably).


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

I love the n64 as well Ramjet... Honestly, even though I have never touched it, Pokemon Snap would have to be my favorite game on that console.
I can put a link in my sig to a website where I have a bunch of midi files that sound like old 8-bit tunes... They are mostly just 8-bit remakes of some of my favorite songs, but I still think they are good enough to replace the non-8-bit songs.


----------

